# Alaska Brown Bears fishing cam



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

This is from the National Park Service. Watching it is incredibly relaxing.









Waimea Bay Cam - Free Live HD Surf Camera | Explore.org


Want to watch massive waves on the North Shore? Explore's free Waimea Bay Cam is located at the world's original big wave surf spot.




explore.org


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I randomly found this YouTube channel in the middle of the night a few weeks ago. I was thrilled to see a bear just sitting in the river by his or herself, waiting for a fish. Felt like we were the only two creatures awake. 

I checked back a few times and yep, still there. I was so enamored, I had to take a screen shot to show my husband.


----------

